# Skijoring Anyone?



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

It basically counts as driving, I would assume. So does anyone do this or know anyone who does this? Pictures would be fabulous! It just seems like something that would interest me. (I would have to learn how to ski, first.) It just seems like fun. Good, wholesome, dangerous fun.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

omg maybe i will try this  hahaha i feel the adrenaline going already


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I need to get one of my friends on board with this and tie the rope to tthe saddle horn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha i will have to pull out my skiies and my sister  and problemly my rock climbing harness 

harness on ropes connected to horn, and each side of saddle where breast collar connects .. attached to caribeners (sp) in probable a figure 8 and make figure 8 is set up for quick unhooking... lol and then set up driving reins for control... 

hmm... not sure if this is safe lol i might have go find a picture to figure out a sane way of doing this


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

Every time I see pictures I get super jealous. I would LOVE to try it but I'm pretty sure my lot would be useless at it. 

Just another excuse to buy another horse! Ha! Like I needed an excuse!!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha try it out... i am going to try this weekend  let the competition begin hahaha lol 
i take it back the harness lol i just saw some picturess... i will have to be an inventer this weekend and figure something out


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i am gonna do that!!! me boarding and my sister riding!! looks easy enough hahahahahahaha


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

I really want to try it...of course around here...i would have to get roller skates or something...its still 70 degrees outside!!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

sammerson i dare you to do it with roller skates  or even skate board lol it would be fun... i think i will try that as well when the summer comes around..  
gosh my weekends will be filled with hunter pacers. endurance rides. ski joring, rollerskating joring hahahaha
pls someone else try this and post pics with me


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We used to use a horse with harness. We'd tie a rope on both sides at the belly band and secure it to a stick, like water skiiers. The skier also controlled the horse with the long reins. We'd go down a hard packed road and a trained work horse knows to go in a straight line. Skiing skills were pretty basic, keeping them paralled and avoiding the occasional load of hot steaming buns coming out of the oven. Other than smell, not bad if you hit them fresh but definitely not frozen. Towing a skiier and carrying the weight of a saddle and rider very quickly tires the horse. A hard packed road is better than loose snow, less resistance. The horse sweats pretty heavily too. With the work horse we'd mainly walk and trot a little to keep her from getting heavily sweated up.


----------



## Kvazar (Jul 3, 2011)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> So does anyone do this or know anyone who does this? Pictures would be fabulous! It just seems like something that would interest me


Me )) My first time (haven't skied ever before)... So only walking))))








My friend tried too...








A lot of fun, so have a try :wink:
But you need an intelligent and safe horse.


Another friend is snowboarding


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I think I would need to work on it with my horses. The two candidates are a bit difficult and I definately would not just strap myself to them. Especially since my driving horse has barely any "whoa". Plus Wisconsin has been grumpy and not giving us any snow!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

would love to ty that 
But we get no snow over here, and trying it on the roads would hurt a lot if you fell off... 

anyone want to ship some snow over here for me


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Well since I almost kill myself skiing without a horse...I will continue to dream about this, no trying. It's always been fun to watch though. Awesome pics!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

RedTree said:


> would love to ty that
> But we get no snow over here, and trying it on the roads would hurt a lot if you fell off...
> 
> anyone want to ship some snow over here for me


 
go beach joring hahahahaha  over the sand you go ..


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Butt, have your driving horse pull you thro loose snow. That will put a better whoa on him. They tire fairly quickly pulling a skiier or snowboarder than when pulling a cart.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I was enjoying videos of this on YouYube the other week. It looked as if the skiiers held the rope, as a waterskiier would do, rather than tying into a climbing harness. That way, if you fall or the horse spooks or whatever, you can just let go.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

oh lord, when my new filly is old enough, looks like we have a new sport to learn! And snow to find...


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

You have no idea how badly I want to do this. And go figure - we've gotten hardly any snow this year. Mudjoring, maybe.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

^^ haha seriouly mudjoring is the only way to try it this year  oh well i will plan for next year...by then i should have all the right gear


----------

